# Need help with cam selection



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello all, i am new to your site and enjoy all the topics i read. I am a new GTO owner and from Canada which makes these cars a bit rare. The car is a black on black 2006 LS2 and is an automatic. I need help choosing a good cam. I am looking for a nice choppy muscle car sound and maybe a few hp to boot. The car has a lot of bottom end torque which i don't want to lose to much by adding the cam. There has been no mods done to it yet but i am thinking about headers,cam, springs,timing chain etc, like to keep the same heads though. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for reading.:cheers


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

check out comp cams. thats what i have in my 04 gto and its choppy as hell, youd and sounds great WOT. if u want sound and hp gains check out TSP MS4 cam.(texas speed and performance) they make awesome cams. my personal favorites are comp cam and MS4. its owner preferance though, check youtube and listen to various cam exhaust sounds.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

How large of a cam should i go because i do not want to change my converter out.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

if your not looking to change ur converter then probably a more milder cam willl suit you, check out an ls6 cam or comp cams 224 581 lfit, its not so huge of lope, ur stock stall should handle that no prob. you definatley dont want the comp cam i have nor a MS4 for that matter(600+lift) my lift is at 609 112 LSA. for your setup though youll see a decent gain from a LS6 or 560-580 lift cam. Not as big of a gain as you would from a MS4 or any cam 600+ lift. look around you can find LS6 cams at EXCELLENT pricing. if you need any more help let me know, shoot me a PM took me 3 months of researching to pick my cam


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

so you think the ls6 cam or comp 224 would be appropriate, will i still have a good choppy cam sound and should i still change out my valve springs.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

yes to valve springs, ls6 cam wont be as lumpy as your looking for. Itll sound a little better then stock, but definatley wont chop. save the extra 300-600 and get a stall...check out ls1tech you can find yank 3600ss all day long for GREAT prices. get a stall and get the 590-620 lift cams and youll be in love!!!


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

check my vid out heres link....see my sig for my current mods
http://www.gtoforum.com/f30/what-you-guys-think-my-gto-23389/


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

What about one of those thumper cams, how do they work and does the comp cam 224 have a good chop to it?


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

youtube it, its more personal preferance bro, the thumpr cams are decent, the comp cam 224 IMHO doesnt have a huge chop to as what u are seeking. youtube those 2 cams and se which YOU prefer.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's just my opinion but selecting a cam by sound isn't right. you can make any cam choppy with a crappy tune or just pull a plug wire for some real lope. the goals of power and a stock stall are kind of against each other. a good cam for this car will have a lot of torque down low for this heavy car. a low lsa is usually desired for low end performance. it's always best to get a complete kit with push rods, springs, locks and Ti retainers too. IMHO Ed Curtis at Flowtechinduction.com makes some of the best custom grind cams for the LS engines. i love my Street Sweeper HT but it would need a higher stall.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

:agree


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

if your going a cam get a stally as well
around 3500 if you dont plan on racing it
or 4200-4500 if you want to race it
224/228 on 110 will give you a nice lumpy note
lump can also be adjusted in the tune
if you want it real lumpy tell your tuner and he can tune it so


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

With a cam like 224/228 110 would i still have lots of bottom end and do i really need a stall of 3500 because i will not be racing it. I just want a nice choppy idle with a bit more HP. Just like to be noticed. Not many in Canada you know. Also thinking about shorty headers due to emission laws in Canada.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

biffman said:


> With a cam like 224/228 110 would i still have lots of bottom end and do i really need a stall of 3500 because i will not be racing it. I just want a nice choppy idle with a bit more HP. Just like to be noticed. Not many in Canada you know. Also thinking about shorty headers due to emission laws in Canada.


the 110LSA will give you a nice lope and a bit more down low

if you want a really low down torquey cam you could go something like 219/220 or 220/220
but it wont be very lumpy
i would suggest a nice stally as they multiply the torque down low and makes the car drive so much better
with a good tight stall you will barely notice its there


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

So is the cam you are recommending 224/225 110 is this a comp cam and if so what grind number is it. By the way what are you running for a GTO and would i really need headers at all since i was planning on going with the shorty;s. What kind of HP would i see with this cam?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

biffman said:


> So is the cam you are recommending 224/225 110 is this a comp cam and if so what grind number is it. By the way what are you running for a GTO and would i really need headers at all since i was planning on going with the shorty;s. What kind of HP would i see with this cam?


yes its a comp grind
there is plenty of different version of it
the comp grind of it is 224/228 .541 lift i think
bu the high lift version is the one you want
it is .581 lift
best bet would be speak to a few shops about what you want
there is some good cams out there so do some research 
I would recommend long tube headers not shorties 
with the cam your car wont pass emissions so you might as well go long tube


----------



## Tyler2004GTO (Oct 1, 2009)

Go to tickperformance.com look at their Polluter cam, i installed it on my 04 and made 400rwhp, with LT's and tune, but i had a compliment the other day its sounds more like a old muscle car, with 3" o/r X-pipe into spintech mufflers then dumped. Its loud but sweet, just check it out


----------

